# Blender langsam

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

warum ist mein Blender so langsam.

Ich habe mir jetzt die neuste stabel Version installiert und das Programm ist immer noch total lahm.

Wenn ich auf die Menues klicke kommen die erst nach Minuten und der Processor ist kaum ausgelastet.

Das Problem besteht jetzt schon länger auch mit der vorherigen Version.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## root_tux_linux

Also ich benutze Blender seit 2.3x und hab noch nie was von "lahmer" UI erlebt.

Btw. Bei so spärlichen Infos wird auch kaum einer helfen können  :Wink: 

----------

## JoHo42

Hi root_tux_linux,

das Problem besteht bei mir schon länger.

Da ich das Programm aber kaum nutze ist es eigentlich nicht wichtig.

Aber dennoch würde ich gerne wissen wo der Fehler liegt.

Das ganze ist entstanden, alls ich den Xorg von 1.7 auf 1.9 ein update unterzogen habe.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

Habe rausgefunden, dass die Menüs dann langsam sind, wenn der OpenSource-Ati-Treiber mit KMS (kernel-mode-settings) läuft. Nach dem deaktivieren über Kernel-Parameter laufen die Menüs wieder ohne verzögerung!

Aber ich brauche den KMS, wie bekomme ich Blender mit KMS ans laufen.

Gruss JÖrg

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Hi Leute,
> 
> Habe rausgefunden, dass die Menüs dann langsam sind, wenn der OpenSource-Ati-Treiber mit KMS (kernel-mode-settings) läuft. Nach dem deaktivieren über Kernel-Parameter laufen die Menüs wieder ohne verzögerung!
> 
> Aber ich brauche den KMS, wie bekomme ich Blender mit KMS ans laufen.
> ...

 

Also wenn der genau so lahm ist wie "radeon" bei meinem Laptop dann garned   :Wink: 

fglrx tuts doch auch oder hats nen speziellen Grund (ausser propietär ist böse) das du den freien Treiber nimmst?

----------

## firefly

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

>  *JoHo42 wrote:*   Hi Leute,
> 
> Habe rausgefunden, dass die Menüs dann langsam sind, wenn der OpenSource-Ati-Treiber mit KMS (kernel-mode-settings) läuft. Nach dem deaktivieren über Kernel-Parameter laufen die Menüs wieder ohne verzögerung!
> 
> Aber ich brauche den KMS, wie bekomme ich Blender mit KMS ans laufen.
> ...

 

eventuell hat er eine ati karte fie vom aktuellen fglrx nicht mehr unterstüzt wird?

----------

